# meter socket as raceway



## BSSTG (Jul 15, 2013)

Greetings all,

Sorry no pic. Existing 200 amp meter can. Load side of the meter conductors leave the meter and are terminated into a service disconnect breaker immediately adjacent to the meter. Load side of the breaker feeds back into the meter can and exits the meter can through the rear to a panel. Both line side and load side conductors are fed through a close nipple. Now this has been in service for better than 20 years. I would not have passed it like that when it was built but that was before my time here. After all of these years the local power company rep will not allow a reconnect as the power has been off recently to his bldg. I'm not even sure it's a code violation except for the can is used as a raceway. And even with that there's enough room and bending space in the can.

What say you folks? I think it's chicken stools.

BSSTG


----------



## Dennis (Jul 15, 2013)

Look at 230.7



> 230.7 Other Conductors in Raceway or Cable. Conductorsother than service conductors shall not be installed in
> 
> the same service raceway or service cable.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 15, 2013)

It appears you have service conductors and non service conductors in the same raceway.  I am not surprised that the power company does not like it.


----------



## raider1 (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree with Dennis, you said both line and load conductors go through the close nipple so I see that as a violation of 230.7.

Chris


----------

